# Alternative Ja perm



## Arendil (Dec 6, 2009)

This probably isnt original (Though I did check the Wiki) but anywayyy, I was just kinda messing with the cube the other day and figured out a new algorithm for the Ja perm:





(R' U L' 2U R U' L) U' (R' U L' 2U R U' L) 

I thought it was cool because its only one move different from the Nb perm: (R' U L' 2U R U' L) (R' U L' 2U R U' L)


----------



## joey (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah, it isn't original.

Ps, the point of the wiki is that you could have just added it yourself


----------



## Jude (Dec 6, 2009)

If you're going to use a Ja perm like that, you might aswell just use

R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L

It's basically the same but with less moves..


----------



## Arendil (Dec 7, 2009)

Hehe yeah but Im random like that. I more just posted that for the sake of it then for practicality XD


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 7, 2009)

Arendil said:


> Hehe yeah but Im random like that. I more just posted that for the sake of it then for practicality XD


If you're only posting something for the sake of it, it's never really worth it. That's what I've found.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 7, 2009)

I prefer R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L. It's like the anti-sune algorithm combined with on of the other sune algorithms.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 7, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> I prefer R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L. It's like the anti-sune algorithm combined with on of the other sune algorithms.


Except it's not. It's an anti-Sune + _Niklas_.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 7, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L. It's like the anti-sune algorithm combined with on of the other sune algorithms.
> ...



I knew that Lars (?) had named it, but wasn't sure which one. Now I know, thanks.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 7, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> I prefer R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L. It's like the anti-sune algorithm combined with on of the other sune algorithms.



hahaha yea i found this out a while ago i liked it but i like the one i use now better:
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U'


----------



## rubiknewbie (Dec 7, 2009)

Problem is I don't like that N perm and have since changed it. J perm is supposed to be better than N perms.


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 7, 2009)

Or how about this: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11712


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 7, 2009)

Jude said:


> If you're going to use a Ja perm like that, you might aswell just use
> 
> R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L
> 
> It's basically the same but with less moves..



You forgot to add the U' in there to have the cube solved.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 7, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Jude said:
> 
> 
> > If you're going to use a Ja perm like that, you might aswell just use
> ...



I don't think you have include the AUF in an alg.


----------



## sz35 (Dec 7, 2009)

in my opinion the bestt J-perm algs are:
Ja:U’ L’ U R’ z R2 U R’ U’ R2 U D
Jb:R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U’


----------



## cubestack (Dec 7, 2009)

where's this discussion going?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 7, 2009)

just discussing algorithms so nowhere really


----------



## Brunito (Dec 7, 2009)

y2 L U' R' U2 L' U R U' R' U2 R thats incredible fast my PB in this algorithm is 0.96


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Dec 9, 2009)

Brunito said:


> y2 L U' R' U2 L' U R U' R' U2 R thats incredible fast my PB in this algorithm is 0.96



The best. Glad to see someone else uses this.


----------



## Escher (Dec 9, 2009)

eastamazonantidote said:


> Brunito said:
> 
> 
> > y2 L U' R' U2 L' U R U' R' U2 R thats incredible fast my PB in this algorithm is 0.96
> ...



But it does this :confused:


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 9, 2009)

Perhaps he meant L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R 

I use it for one hand but it's pretty crappy two handed.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Dec 10, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Perhaps he meant L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R
> 
> I use it for one hand but it's pretty crappy two handed.



I have been using this algorithm if already in this position.



miniGOINGS said:


> I prefer R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L. It's like the anti-sune algorithm combined with on of the other sune algorithms.



This is good man. I think I am gonna replace the T-perm-like algorithm (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U’) with this for that position. It is shorter and I like both anti-sune and Niklas.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2009)

For that J perm I would perform y2 R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L'


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 10, 2009)

rubiknewbie said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L. It's like the anti-sune algorithm combined with on of the other sune algorithms.
> ...



Yea, I think I actually found that out by accident. I just mirror that algorithm for the two J Perms. I'm glad you like. I can do it in pretty much one fluid motion.


----------

